# NSW: Lake St Clair Bass



## OnTheWater (Jun 21, 2010)

The first fish I ever caught was a bass. I must have been 7 or 8 years old at the time.

I remember being dragged along to a family picnic near a small dam. My uncle had brought a fishing rod along, and after I'd scoffed my lunch and tired of adult conversation, I asked him if I could have a cast. Sure, he said, but looks to be nothing more than tadpoles in this puddle of a place.

So I walked the bank casting a little trout spinner. Half my casts didn't even make it into the water, and those that did didn't make it by much. I wasn't really paying attention, just glad to be exploring along the shoreline. I'd been fishing for a while, when on a retrieve my line stopped dead in the water, with something pulling in the other direction. My heart jumped into my mouth. I remember thinking there was something unknown, beneath the surface in the dark depths, attached to my line!

I reeled in a little bass. I couldn't believe it and ran over to show everyone. That was the moment I was hooked on fishing. The moment a lifelong passion began. I think we all have a moment like that, back in our childhood. For me it was that tiny little bass.

I went bass fishing again yesterday, to a lake called St Clair, a little less than 3 hours from Sydney. I was on the water before dawn this morning, working surface lures. The first strike happened a few foot from the kayak, which sent the lure sailing over my head. No hook up unfortunately, but just seeing the power of the strike was enough, shattering the pre-dawn stillness.










I hooked up on the next strike, but it took me straight into the weed. It was a decent fish. It was getting lighter now and my window of opportunity on surface lures was closing.

A few casts later and my lure must have landed on top of a bass. It inhaled it and after a brave fight, out of the dark depths, emerged a fat bass just over the 40cm mark.

I may have more rods now, more lures and a mortgage to throw in, but in that moment I was a7 year old kid again, connected to something mysterious under the water, hoping for a whopper, lost in the moment.

I ended up cathing a few big ones, all great fun on light gear. Enjoy the pics.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## mysticmarine (Dec 28, 2009)

everytime i see pictures of people catching all these gorgeous bass it just makes me want to pack the yak up and go for drive to catch some of them


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

You just absolutely nailed what lure fishing is all about. Great report


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Great report and well rewarded with nice Bass.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Sweet report. St Clair is somewhere I really need to get to.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Srikes a chord with me. Beautifully written. Great photographs.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

The report and pics match all I have heard about St Clair mate, enjoyed the reading.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

That's a really well written piece od prose OTW. Well done and thanks.
Surface fishing for Bass is the business. The expectation, intrigue, suspense all broken by a maelstrom. I really must do it again soon.


----------

